
TripAdvisor to stop selling tickets to places that abuse animals for profit - csdfg7856
http://www.thinkerspost.com/2016/12/tripadvisor-to-stop-selling-tickets-to.html
======
Neliquat
So anywhere that has for profit prisons?

